

Cloud is infrastructure with an API - ajdecon
http://robhirschfeld.com/2013/01/06/cloud-is-infrastructure-with-an-api/

======
senthilnayagam
somebody had to call a spade a spade.

I hate marketing jargons myself, but I realise Oracle Network Computer vision
has been realised , but calling it a cloud makes it easier for lot of common
folks.

can somebody coin a meme/jargon for Internet Of Things

